# G4003g Chip Pan Upgrade



## Dean (Oct 29, 2016)

Considering an upgrade to the chip pan on my G4003g.
Plan is to cut out a predetermined size and build a box to slide in and out.

I figure on leaving a 2 to 2.5 inch border around the inside and rear, cutting the front section away.
Then building a box to fit the cut out. I guess about 3 to 4 inches deep.  The center section with the Grizzly label on will probably have to be lowered too.

Looking for input, ideas etc., greatly appreciated.

Dean


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 29, 2016)

You could also just cut an opening to make chute that dumps down into a recycling bin behind or under the lathe.

Most of the chips collect in the left 12" or so of the pan.

Either way, sounds like a good idea.  The pan on my lathe is stuffed completely full of chips right now and is going to be a pain to clean up.  Kind of let it go a bit too long.


----------



## jmanatee (Oct 30, 2016)

I used a kitchen cookie sheet and clean it often,


----------



## rgray (Oct 30, 2016)

If you ever want to add coolant you might want that pan intact.
I use coolant regularly on mine (M1112 came with coolant system)


----------



## Dean (Oct 31, 2016)

rgray said:


> If you ever want to add coolant you might want that pan intact.
> I use coolant regularly on mine (M1112 came with coolant system)



Yes I kinda forgot to mention that in the original post. Coolant is probably the prime reason for making the modification. In my mind the new chip pan box could be designed
with a sloped bottom to accommodate the coolant return. That and what Tim mentioned up above. The clearance to the pan from the bottom lathe is terrible.
Cleaning the chips out is a royal pain.

Dean


----------

